# Bald Eagles



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2016)

Sightings are getting pretty common here in my area lately . Had to pull over and watch as he flew over a swamp and landed in a tree 200' away . Hoping to make some turns with one this flying season . 2012 spent 20mins in a thermal and climbed 3000'  ...no camera. Majestic birds !


----------



## Tin (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm surprised at how many are around RI these days. 5+ years ago a sighting made the news. Now they seem to be everywhere. I know of 6 that are residents around nearby lakes and rivers and can be seen daily (they are hard to miss). I have been wondering why there has been such a surge in residency in RI. I know even NYC had its first pairing in quite a while last year. 

The amount of peregrines and red tails around Providence is amazing. I know of a few bald as well. This guy takes some great pics of them around the city.
https://www.facebook.com/ProvidenceRaptors/?fref=ts


----------



## JimG. (Apr 5, 2016)

There is a trout stream on my property and we have had a resident bald eagle for about 18 months now. Combined with the hawks and owls they are the best pest control available.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe it's the reforestation of New England. Was fields around here 100 years ago. I grew up 6 miles from where I live now and the things I see frequently now that never/rarely saw as a kid are turkeys, fisher cats, coyotes and Hawks.  I hear owls at night often, didn't as a kid. I grew up on edge of a town forest but still never saw these things. Sadly missing monarch butterflies and bats lately.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 7, 2016)

We have a few now in Hunter - I see a big one cruising the stream behind my house..
No fisher cats in a couple years..  I think a big hawk took the one I used to see out.  We have Coopers Hawks which do damage to the doves in the yard..  And I can hear the coyotes yapping all night up on the ski mountain mid summer.. 
It's like Wild Kingdom all up in there..

Truth about the bats... It's fukced up not seeing them anymore.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 7, 2016)

A couple nesting pair here in Burlington, CT. Between the Farmington River and the State Fish Hatchery, it's a buffet!!!!


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 8, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> We have a few now in Hunter - I see a big one cruising the stream behind my house..
> No fisher cats in a couple years..  I think a big hawk took the one I used to see out.  We have Coopers Hawks which do damage to the doves in the yard..  And I can hear the coyotes yapping all night up on the ski mountain mid summer..
> It's like Wild Kingdom all up in there..
> 
> Truth about the bats... It's fukced up not seeing them anymore.



when we'd sit on our patio in the burbs at night they'd come out right at dark swooping all over, didn't freak me out. So many Mosquitos around here, I really really miss them. I forgot the stat but they eat lots. I did read recently the monarch migration is big this year.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 8, 2016)

Animal populations have cycles almost like the weather. 

I fish a lot and never noticed bats much until the late 80's. Then the population seemed to explode, so much so that it got difficult to cast a lure at night and not have the bats attack it in the air. We switched to dropping live bait it got so bad.

Then about 5 years ago the bats seemed to disappear. But I still see them, especially at my house. Just a lot fewer.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 8, 2016)

The bats are being taken out by disease...
White Nose Syndrome

http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/white-nose_syndrome/


----------



## JimG. (Apr 8, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> The bats are being taken out by disease...
> White Nose Syndrome
> 
> http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/white-nose_syndrome/



Very unfortunate. Since bats help fertilize about 75% of the trees on the planet certainly not good for humans.


----------



## Tin (Apr 8, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> The bats are being taken out by disease...
> White Nose Syndrome
> 
> http://www.nwhc.usgs.gov/disease_information/white-nose_syndrome/



Wow. Bummer. There are a few species really under pressure right now. The moose population in NH and Maine has been hit really hard by ticks and worms/parasites. I can see state's really cutting down on the number of tags given out for hunting in upcoming years.

 Meanwhile, animals like snowshoe hare are on the increase which then increases the kitty (specifically the lynx and bobcat as snowshoe population directly correlates) populations. Bobcats are now all over Rhode Island and Connecticut, even along the coast. The black bear population has "exploded" in New England, including southern New England.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 8, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Very unfortunate. Since bats help fertilize about 75% of the trees on the planet certainly not good for humans.



And the there's the bugs....  Bats can eat close to 1,000 mosquitos in one hour...

I've seen some moths that are the size of birds...  i attribute it to the lack of bats...


----------



## JimG. (Apr 8, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> And the there's the bugs....  Bats can eat close to 1,000 mosquitos in one hour...
> 
> I've seen some moths that are the size of birds...  i attribute it to the lack of bats...



Sounds like Luna moths. They are gigantic as moths go.

And I'll bet the lack of bats has influenced the spread of the Zika virus which is mosquito borne.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 8, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Sounds like Luna moths. They are gigantic as moths go.
> 
> And I'll bet the lack of bats has influenced the spread of the Zika virus which is mosquito borne.



I'd never seen a luna moth until 2 summers ago..  Seriously..
Now I see them at gas stations all the time - with the bright lights


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 8, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Sounds like Luna moths. They are gigantic as moths go.
> 
> And I'll bet the lack of bats has influenced the spread of the Zika virus which is mosquito borne.



Haven't seen too many Luna's , theses guys are around

Brown Bats are recovering in my area, Have seen a lot last Summer. 

If you want to clean up mosquito population put up Purple Martin houses . Have a relative who tried for decades to get them and finally got them to nest , Once they get established they return every year and in large numbers. 

I've noticed a swing in predator /prey population in my yard , been in my house for 17rs when I first moved in one day had 52 turkeys in the yard one day. Then sighted foxes more often hardly an turkey sightings for a few years now there coming back along with the rabbit population.

A bunch of transient Great horned owls , lately Screech owls .


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 8, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Haven't seen too many Luna's , theses guys are around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried a purple martin house for years, didn't happen. You usually need a good sizable pond or small lake on your site for purple martins. Tree swallows are good bug eaters too and easier to attract. Bobcats have been hunting in my yard for a several years now, good to see.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 8, 2016)

Lunas are rare.

Forgot about the red foxes. I've seen quite a few large and healthy looking red foxes recently.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 11, 2016)

Saw a big bear across the street from my house Saturday night..  He ran when I yelled at him..
I really hope my while trash neighbors don't put garbage out..  We do pretty good with that stuff on this side of Hunter.
Bears have never been a problem - fingers crossed..


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 11, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Saw a big bear across the street from my house Saturday night..  He ran when I yelled at him..
> I really hope my while trash neighbors don't put garbage out..  We do pretty good with that stuff on this side of Hunter.
> Bears have never been a problem - fingers crossed..



They're partial to bird seed !
 Funny true  story about a Deli owner in Jim Thorpe . Owner  sends an employee back to her house a to get more bread employee returns without bread and exclaims "There is a Bear in your house" . Bear spotted the bird seed through the window and went through the window and dined on the seed . The bear attempted to exit elsewhere and couldn't .
It was a log home and the bear clawed up the walls and did lots of damage. Owner arrives and sees bear freaking out. Opens front door and hid under the deck as the bear exited the house.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 11, 2016)

Yup... I don't feed the birds after winter..

I keep stuff out of my car too..  They can crack a window for a stick of gum...


----------



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2016)

Everything seems partial to bird seed.

All the animals here love it.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Yup... I don't feed the birds after winter..
> 
> I keep stuff out of my car too..  They can crack a window for a stick of gum...



Or toothpaste. 

Or soap. Or lotion. Bears that break and enter usually have to be put down.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Or toothpaste.
> 
> Or soap. Or lotion. Bears that break and enter usually have to be put down.



Here - there's no "usually"..

Those cute mama and cubs playing with the closed trail sign on video at Hunter a few years ago are all dead..
Mama got the taste of garbage from summer renters..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Everything seems partial to bird seed.
> 
> All the animals here love it.



Because they add sugar and fat...


----------



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Here - there's no "usually"..
> 
> Those cute mama and cubs playing with the closed trail sign on video at Hunter a few years ago are all dead..
> Mama got the taste of garbage from summer renters..



I know.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 11, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I know.



Really not a lot they can do.. 
sad..  I blame the summer renters...  They don't give a fukc...


----------



## skifree (Apr 11, 2016)

little kitty in southern ct a couple years back


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 11, 2016)

Awesome!!! It's great to see predators out there..

There's always been the rumor that catamounts(Cougers) were released or somehow made their way down to the Catskills..


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 11, 2016)

Creatures of all shapes and sizes in my backyard in CT. Here's a couple pictures I snapped last year.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Apr 11, 2016)

Woodcore  , Porcupine in one photo? I've seen plenty of bark missing from saplings around my place but haven't seen one yet.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 11, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Woodcore  , Porcupine in one photo? I've seen plenty of bark missing from saplings around my place but haven't seen one yet.



Yes, saw him a couple times last fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Apr 12, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Awesome!!! It's great to see predators out there..
> 
> There's always been the rumor that catamounts(Cougers) were released or somehow made their way down to the Catskills..



They definitely are.
http://content.usatoday.com/communi...n-had-walked-from-south-dakota/1#.Vwzad_krKM8


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 12, 2016)

Tin said:


> They definitely are.
> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...n-had-walked-from-south-dakota/1#.Vwzad_krKM8



That one made it here in 2011 from the west but the rumor is that they were actually released at one point by the DEC.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2016)

skifree said:


> View attachment 19943
> 
> little kitty in southern ct a couple years back



This just a Bobcat yes?   The tail on a mountain lion / cougar is as long as the body.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> This just a Bobcat yes?   The tail on a mountain lion / cougar is as long as the body.



Yes, just a Bobcat and a good looking one at that!


----------



## Not Sure (May 19, 2016)

Purple Martin Party .
The're back ! around the 2nd week of April . Had a relative pass away recently and was a big disappointment that he was not able to see his buddies come back . Before he passed I put up larger homes and when they came back they brought friends I counted at least 20 ! I was a bit concerned the neighbors would not appreciate  the noise. But they love the show





Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Haven't seen too many Luna's , theses guys are aroundView attachment 19917
> 
> Brown Bats are recovering in my area, Have seen a lot last Summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimG. (May 20, 2016)

Bugs were out in the evening yesterday and there was a bat fest as well.

It was good to see so many darting around for food.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 30, 2016)

Bats are back!  Lots out last week at dusk. Was happy to see. Then mentioned to a neighbor and she said they could be in my attic. I don't think so lol, kinda afraid to look. They have a beautiful McMansion and had them for a few years before they got rid of them. We don't have a ridge vent and our side vents have chicken wire - so hopefully we're good. 

Have te noticed lots more Robbins and bunnies this spring.  And chipmunk road kill seems high. My latest battle are winter months. My 'hood is on a woodsy hill, tallest point in town and they are crazy in december - noticeably bad at top of hill compared to anywhere else. So bad it's tough to open door in winter without a few getting inside. But this time of year they munch the trees - can hear it and everything gets covered in caterpillar shit. I'm most sad to see the beech grove in woods being chomped. And my mountain laurel. I have a big beautiful one with red flowers (unusual) and last spring within a couple days they chomped every flower bud before I even noticed. Yesterday I noticed some leaves by my bush and sure enough they started. So picked em off by hand - went by every few hours to check on them. Hopefully won't decimate it again. Next year I have to be proactive with chemicals or something - hate them but hate these things more. Hopefully they don't ruin our woods- probably 4-5th year of them.  .


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 11, 2016)

Awesome day ,Low humidity and great North wind on the ridge . Finally got my close up Bald Eagle encounter didn't expect the whole family! Three two young ones and Mom followed me for a few miles. My Sony Cam battery was dead so phone had to do.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 13, 2016)

Very cool, I guess you can hang with us turkeys, and soar with the eagles.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 13, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Very cool, I guess you can hang with us turkeys, and soar with the eagles.



 Ha ha ,The juvenile Eagles didn't learn thermal etiquette yet the first person that gets to the thermal establishes the turn of direction mom or dad was turning one way and they were turning the opposite way .It was an awesome day I could also see the skyline of Manhattan "80+ Miles" kind of tempered my mood. 2012 spent  Half an hour with one and no camera .every time I go out now I take a camera with me. Always watch for soaring birds ,Hawks seem a bit ambivalent more like cats they kind of do their own thing and don't bother with you .Eagles are more like dogs they'll hang with you and get really close at one time five feet directly above me .Vultures are just pure evil I was really low one day  working a weak thermal and spotted a group of vultures circling, I left what I had I went over to watch them landing in the trees I ended up landing in a field nearby they sat in the tree and stared at me .


----------

